# English Babes at the Salvage and another oddity



## Schwinny (Nov 12, 2021)

We have a Bike Salvage here in Tucson that is quite popular. They were shut down for most of the early part of the year but kept accepting donations. They had bikes and parts on top of each other for awhile, but it has even out pretty well by now. Its crazy what people have donated. They don't buy bikes. These pics are of the project good area but the good bike projects and maintained riders has some heavy hitting bikes in there. LeMond And De Rosa. 78' Trek road bike, a really cool Japanese travel bike that I can't remember the name of.
Anyway...
Some pics to ponder when it's slow.
The Dunelt has a 61' Hub and the Hercules is end dated and is very light but I'd say 50's before Raleigh.
I was going through a box of hubs and came across this other oddity.


----------



## Seaswood (Nov 12, 2021)

High desert no rust either.


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 13, 2021)

Seaswood said:


> High desert no rust either.



Its one of the few pluses of the super dry air. But being here, there also isn't whole lot of old bikes to be found on a regular basis.
No rust on the old Sturmey hub is normal around here, but it was apparently made in a small town south of Hogwarts. Somewhere where they have more than 12 months in a year.


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 13, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Its one of the few pluses of the super dry air. But being here, there also isn't whole lot of old bikes to be found on a regular basis.
> No rust on the old Sturmey hub is normal around here, but it was apparently made in a small town south of Hogwarts. Somewhere where they have more than 12 months in a year.



Oh man!  I had a hub stamped like that.  Maybe exactly.  I'll have to dig through my photos.  Maybe from another planet further away from the sun????


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 13, 2021)

Could be one of those Friday (after lunch) built hubs, lol.


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 13, 2021)

Something just struck me.
I'm going to have to go back and dig up that hub again.
The regular distance between the dust cover and the snap-ring land is 2 spacers and a cog, all the same thickness or sometimes one spacer is 1/2 as thick.
In the  pic, this one looks like 4 spacers and a cog. 
Maybe its perspective and phone camera nonsense but I'm going to check and see next week if its still there.


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 13, 2021)

Found the pic of mine.  Same stamping.  Like they say, "If you remember '69 you weren't really there".  hahaha




Found hub on this bike


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 13, 2021)

Nice.
I didn't notice if this was a 40 hole or 36.
I do notice that both have a "4" that stands out.
4 hours to go till the weekend?


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 16, 2021)

Like they say, "If you remember '69 you weren't really there.

1969. Best and worst year of my life. My daughter was born in March, and I spent way too much time in basic training / AIT in Ft Leonard Wood and Ft Sill.  Missed a lot of tbe first year of her life. Not easy to forget.  Woodstoock and landing Appolo 11 /  Eagle on the moon were things you found out about after the fact.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 20, 2021)

3-speeder said:


> Found the pic of mine.  Same stamping.  Like they say, "If you remember '69 you weren't really there".  hahaha
> View attachment 1511717
> 
> View attachment 1511718
> ...



Cool. I was 12 in '69. I think the same could be said of the 70's. All these British light weights/hubs I see look like a planet called "Canada". We were knee deep in them.


----------



## genesmachines (Nov 22, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Like they say, "If you remember '69 you weren't really there.
> 
> 1969. Best and worst year of my life. My daughter was born in March, and I spent way too much time in basic training / AIT in Ft Leonard Wood and Ft Sill.  Missed a lot of tbe first year of her life. Not easy to forget.  Woodstoock and landing Appolo 11 /  Eagle on the moon were things you found out about after the fact.



I can dig it. I landed on the moon that yr- Takhli, Thailand, courtesy of Uncle Sams Air Force 😝


----------

